# true colors and mbti types



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

What is your true color and MBTI type.:blushed:


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

What do you mean by True Colour? (Am I missing something <.<)


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

You know green, blue, gold, or orange.:wink:


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I have never heard of that before...but I took the test 

And I'm a Green INFP. But my head doesn't rule my heart which is apparently characteristic of greens... roud:


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a blue ENFJ.:wink::wink:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Interesting test; I received a green result, and I am an INTJ.

The test is here (True Colors Test) for anyone interested, but you may have to register first.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a green INTP.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a greeny INTJeeny.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Blue ENFP. :wink:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Also green.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Green ENTP, with orange in close second.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Green iNTX.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

*I'm a Blue ISFP apparently*


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I am _*BLUE!*_  

Your strenght is your people skills. Others are attracted to you because of your warm, kind, and compassionate nature. You enjoy teaching, inspiring, and helping others solve their problems.

My scores are: 
Blue:*20*
Gold:*14*
Green:*9*
Orange:*7*


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Green intj


----------



## glitterincateyez (Sep 19, 2009)

Blue ENFJ :laughing:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Whoo, go blue! roud:*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I found the test on OK Cupid:

Blue- 61%
Green- 57%
Gold- 50%
Orange- 27%



*All possible test results*

*NT - Scholar (Green)*

Congratulations! You are the SCHOLAR. First, the bad news. On any given bad day you're most likely to be perceived as cold, arrogant, know-it-a... Read more
*NF - Idealist (Blue)*

Congratulations! You are the IDEALIST. First, the bad news. On any given bad day you're probably going to get emotional and wound up. People ... Read more
*SJ - Guardian (Gold)*

Congratulations! You are the GUARDIAN. First, the bad news. On any given bad day you're most likely to be perceived as a rigid, inflexible, con... Read more
*SP - Artisan (Orange)*

Congratulations! You are the ARTISAN. First, the bad news. On any given bad day you're most likely to be perceived as a goof-off, irresponsible... Read more


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Orange...15....Skillfulness
Blue....... 15....People Skills
Green.....14....Knowledge
Gold......... 6....Duty


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

My result was green.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I got:

15 on orange and blue
11 on green and
5 on gold


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Orange - 17*
Green - 16
Gold - 11
Blue - 6


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

INTJ, green.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

ISFP

orange - 19
gold - 8
blue - 11
green - 12


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

I got 17 on both Orange and Green, and I'm ENTP.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Green, like Christmas trees.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Well obviously Green represents NT archetype; blue- nf.. i forgot which was sj and sp.. but you can clearly see it. I got green of course.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP blue.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Blue ENFP.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

another green NT, no surprises here.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

ISTJ

Got two colors,* green* and *gold*!

scored a sixteen on both of em.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

im a blue infj :laughing:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> I'm a greeny INTJeeny.


Hahaha, me too 

I also have a fair amount of the gold .


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

True Color correlates with Keirsey's temperament, not MBTI. So I am an Orange/Green and SP/NT.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Green INFP, Blue was one point off.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Green as grass*


----------



## CharlieMopps (Nov 16, 2009)

Blue INFP, green was two points lower (16 vs 14).


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I sure really like blue.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Blue, green is always just below.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Green, my favorite color.
Blue was a few points lower.
I wasn't orange at all. I'm _not _fun and exciting. I'm freaking boring. No, seriously. It's okay. I prefer it that way. lol


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue INFP 
Green was just below


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

err...my green was 19 and my red was 16...merry fucking christmas.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Gold, INFJ. I have no idea what that means. The results probably don't count, because I had a difficult time assigning those specific characteristics to myself.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Orange INTJ

Complete results
Orange 16
Blue 14
Green 13
Gold 7


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Green- 20
Gold-13
Blue-11
Orange-6


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Orange - ESTP

We had some interesting results with this test at a Staff Retreat... I work in the IT department... Now... One would think that the IT folks would mostly be greens.... Out of the seven of us in the department, only two scored highest in green, the rest of us were oranges! 

My scores were:
Orange - 20
Green - 12
Blue & Gold - 9


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Green ENTP


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine's blue.


----------



## prism (Dec 23, 2009)

ENFP, tied between Blue and Orange.


----------



## Halloween Decor (May 29, 2009)

Blue INFJ. :laughing:


----------



## mhlshah (Jun 1, 2011)

It's strange for me too. I'm an INFJ but have a completely opposite true colours ranking:
Green, Orange, Blue, Gold.

Maybe, I'm just a mix of everything...


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Green 18
Orange 17
Blue 10
Gold 5

So I am a Green-Orange..... pretty much an NT/SP hybrid


----------



## ljames (May 26, 2011)

Gold and Green INFJ..

16 Gold
16 Green
9 Orange
9 Blue


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

ISFJ

Blue - 17
Gold - 14
Green - 12
Orange - 7


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Blue INFJ

Blue - 19
Green - 17
Yellow - 9
Orange - 5


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

I am a blue INFP. I scored 20 on blue which was much higher than on any of the other colours.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Green 18
Gold 15
Blue 11
Orange 6


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

ENTP green ?


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a Blue/Green INFP. Always score equally on both colors.


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

Green INTJ

(Gr 18, B 12, Go 12, O 9)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

_*Green- 20*
_Blue- 14
Gold- 9
Orange- 7


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

From the test on page 1:

Orange: 16
Blue: 15
Green: 14
Gold: 5

Always about the same, and probably the reason I had so much trouble sorting out my type.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Green INTJ

I couldn't handle the flashy colors long enough to explore the site, what do the colors mean?


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Blue INFJ. Man, I always get blue on personality color quizzes. ... I'm bored of it. -.-


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Blue and green were my highest scores. ENFP. ^_^


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Orange. It's funny-- I get that color association a lot from others.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Green INTJ. Shock horror.
Green: NT
Blue: NF
Gold: SJ
Orange: SP


----------

